# UK Citizen with Australian wife moving to Berlin



## Andy1979 (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Totally new to these type of forums but need some advice... 

I've just accepted a job in Berlin and my wife and I are moving over at the end of June. 

I've been on a few sites but need to find out a few things so we can prepare as much as we can. 

Firstly, I understand that you need to register for residency when you get to Germany, does anyone know of where I can download the forms in advance, preferably in English? What documentation will I need? We are currently travelling around Asia after living in Australia for the last 2 years. We have our passports and scans of birth certificate and the marriage certificate, will that be enough?

Also, in regards to my wife, as she is Australian will she need to do anything to ensure she can work? By that I mean will she need a separate permit or working visa or will she be applicable to work through the marriage to me? 

Is there anything else we've missed?

All in all we are looking forward to moving to Berlin, we already have short term accommodation sorted, now just trying to get on the front foot with any paperwork we can get ready in advance of actually getting there. 

Any help greatly appreciated. 

Cheers, 

Andy.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

To register your residence, all you need is your passports and your rental contract, then off to the local Meldestelle. That's the first step. There's nothing to do ahead of time.

Next up would be the residence permits and all that. I don't know the requirements in your specific case (EU citizen + Australian spouse) but search for Ausländerbehörde on berlin.de and you'll find the list of what you need (in English, if needed). 

The important thing at this point isn't downloading forms - they're not terribly complex - but rather making sure you have copies of everything that is asked for. Certainly birth certificates and marriage certificates, possibly also diplomas and proof of health insurance and bank statements and various other things - the more the merrier, really. They may want originals, rather than scans.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I found the following site for Berlin (but in German):
Anmeldung einer Wohnung - Dienstleistungen - Service Berlin - Berlin.de
It looks like for Berlin you can download the forms (anmeldung) to register and need to take your passport, the form and your birth/marriage certificates. Best also take a couple of passport size photos just in case.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

James3214 said:


> I found the following site for Berlin (but in German):
> Anmeldung einer Wohnung - Dienstleistungen - Service Berlin - Berlin.de
> It looks like for Berlin you can download the forms (anmeldung) to register and need to take your passport, the form and your birth/marriage certificates. Best also take a couple of passport size photos just in case.


Looks like you need birth & marriage certificate for the first time you register your address, along with passports and the form. You do not need photos for this. I don't think the form needs to be signed by your landlord - that used to be the case, but no longer.

Note that this is ONLY registration of your address, which everyone has to do, and which you will have to change every time you move. This has NOTHING to do with a residence and work permit for your wife - for that you will need to deal with the Ausländerbehörde. Registration of the address is a first step necessary for just about anything, including opening a bank account; you must take care of it before dealing with the residence/work permit issue.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Andy1979 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Totally new to these type of forums but need some advice...
> 
> ...


As you will be an EU citizen exercising EU treaty rights in Germany, you need to go to the local Ausländerbehörde after registering your residence and apply for her Aufenthaltskarte. It's a simple process and the biometric card valid for 5 years should come withing 3 to 4 weeks. With that she's entitled to work, study, etc. After 5 years, she can apply for indefinite leave to remain or renew her card.


----------

